# Bots now 'account for 61% of web traffic'



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A study by Incapsula suggests 61.5% of all website traffic is now generated by bots. The security firm said that was a 21% rise on last year's figure of 51%.
> 
> Some of these automated software tools are malicious - stealing data or posting ads for scams in comment sections.
> 
> ...


Here


----------

